# Great Googily-moogily! 100+# AJ and 100+# Wahoo



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I "might" have to grow a bigger set to get with the sharks in the vid....



Check this out!! Rigs are only couple hours out of the pass. http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=58307



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang! Here's the link in clickable form.

http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=58307


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

That AJ is absolutely amazing!!!! The video of the sharks on the second page is awesome too! thanks for the link. Gives Clay and the Chunked Up Lovers Crew some motivation and something to "shoot" for. J/K Clay, you know you're my brother! Head out to the rigs and get after it!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob!! I'm all in for it!!! Theres a decent sized group of us that have been wantin to hit the rigs spearfishin!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

That's insane!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

im in for arig trip...


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

This is exactly what im talking about! Big fish, deep water and no experience! This is the perfect time for the PFF to relish in the moment or kill two or three members!!!!!!!!!!!! Im definatley in and I know someone with a Bluewater gun.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Did I say bluewater?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

On our rig trip a couple of weeks ago there were man of wars *everywhere*. It's no joke out there. surface with one of those guys on your face the trip and you are screwed.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee hee Brandy....you make it sound like were all a bunch of crazy inexperienced wahoos!:withstupid We can do it!! Yeah baby!!

Hey Jody...we saw a ton of those tuesday.....floating on the surface.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Those things just look EVIL


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

How close in Clay? They will ruin your day.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

one of those things made my leg bleed it got me so bad last summer! i still have the scars... and rig trip?? i'm down!!


----------

